# Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem



## Gunnar. (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo @all,

Mein Schwager  angelt seid 12 Jahren mit Carp Sounder.Bis Dato ist er mit dieser Firma sehr zufrieden.Da sein Sohn nun auch unbedingt mit Bissanzeigern angeln möchte , will er ihm seine alten CS vererben.Bei der der Gelegenheit möchte er sich natürlich gleich neue CS kaufen.Da anscheinend der Wohlstand bei ihm ausgebrochen ist solln es welche mit Funk sein.Seid kurzem sind ja die CF1 auf dem Markt. Leider kennt er und ich niemanden der mit diesen Teilen Erfahrungen hat.
Also wer von euch hat Erfahrung mit dem Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem und kann was darüber berichten?
Genrell sind CS ja bekanntlich nicht die schlechtesten.Aber gerade bei Neuheiten bin ich vorsichtig.Geräte mit Kinderkrankheiten  möcht ich nun nicht gerade empfehlen.........................

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Pilkman (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Mich würden Erfahrungen zu dem CS-F1 auch interessieren, denn zwei Sachen lassen mich etwas mißtrauisch werden: 

Erstens wird das CS-F1 nach relativ kurzer Zeit recht günstig angeboten, wenn man den Einführungspreis von ca. 600 Euro berücksichtigt. Mittlerweile bekommt es teilweise schon für 450 Euro vom Händler.

Zweitens häufen sich bei Ebay die Verkäufe, bei den ein- oder zwei Mal benutze CS-F1 Sets wieder zum Verkauf angeboten werden.

Andererseits kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Firma wie Carpsounder entwicklungstechnisch derart ins Klo greift, dass sich das CS-F1 so negativ vom ansonsten perfekten Rest abhebt.

Also, wer Erfahrungen mit dem CS-F1 hat, bitte posten! #h


----------



## BadPoldi (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Hi,

die funkübertragung ist nicht 1 zu 1 eines der größten probleme die carpsounder seit je her hat....

von zuverlässigkeit und batterieverbrauch wird wohl keiner hinkommen... 
eigentlich ist in den cs5 nur der funk integriert und somit zum csf1 geworden...

ein gutes gerät, aber der funk nervt. schade würd mir die selber gerne kaufen, aber finde den funk total daneben.... 

besser super ex kaufen mit txr system von fox.... oder dann gleich die rx von fox. ist meine empfehlung

ach ja delkim gibts auch noch, ist aber ned mein fall. sind aber nach vielen erfahrungen anderer auch sehr gut. (mir gefallen sie nicht ist aber geschmackssache)

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## MrTom (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Ich hab das CSF1-Set, aber noch nicht sehr lange. Das mit der Funkübertragung nervt mich überhaupt nicht, was solls-wenns piept muss ich zu meinen Ruten  #: ob nun Einszueinsübertragung oder nicht.  Wäre schon nicht verkehrt wenn ich ein Fallbiss schon am Funk erkennen würde aber was solls. Man kauft halt für viel Geld viel Qualität und viel Service. Also ich kann zumindest keinesfalls abraten


----------



## BadPoldi (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das CSF1-Set, aber noch nicht sehr lange. Das mit der Funkübertragung nervt mich überhaupt nicht, was solls-wenns piept muss ich zu meinen Ruten  #: ob nun Einszueinsübertragung oder nicht.  Wäre schon nicht verkehrt wenn ich ein Fallbiss schon am Funk erkennen würde aber was solls. Man kauft halt für viel Geld viel Qualität und viel Service. Also ich kann zumindest keinesfalls abraten



hi,

ob fallbiss oder nicht wär mir wieder egal... hilft eh ned man muß raus....

aber bei einen einzigen piep dann nen längeren in der box, da steh ich bereits bei den ruten und dann wars nur ein weißfisch der mal kurz den boilie probiert hat... das nervt (find ich zumindest)

das es ansonsten top ist, ist klar....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## MrTom (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Ich sag nur Sensibilitätseinstellung(was für ein wort ;+ ), stell die Sensibilität ganz runter (sind dann ca12cm) und du hast deine Ruhe. Was ich etwas nervig finde ist der etwas klobige Receiver.


----------



## BadPoldi (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur Sensibilitätseinstellung(was für ein wort ;+ ), stell die Sensibilität ganz runter (sind dann ca12cm) und du hast deine Ruhe. Was ich etwas nervig finde ist der etwas klobige Receiver.



hi,

na ja 12cm sind ned grade wenig, da piepsts dann nur 1x beim fallbiss... find ich auch ned so prickelnd...

der receiver ist zwar groß und schwer, aber wasserdicht, das ist mir 1000x lieber als klein und schrott....

aber so hat jeder seine vorlieben..

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## MrTom (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Die Sensibilitätseinstellung ;+  gilt nicht für einen Fallbiss, der ist immer auf der sensibelsten Stufe.     Das der Receiver wasserdicht ist-prima, aber Zigarettenschachtelgrösse hätte auch gelangt


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Rehi,

Na das ist doch schon mal was.Kinkt erstmal ganz gut.Dafür danke.

Laut meinem Händler wurden die Teile ca 3 Jahre getest.Wenns stimmt...........
Na jedenfalls werd ich mein Schwager davon berichten.Was richtig negatives kam ja bis jetzt nicht raus.Da sollte doch die Endscheidung leicht fallen.Denn die 1 zu1 Geschichte und die Größe der Funkbox sind in meinen Augen Schönheitsfehler.Der Preisunterschied zu Fox TRX oder Delkim TXi-Plus lassen diese "Kleinigkeiten" doch schnell vergessen. Zumal die Zuverlässigkeit ja bei CS ja auch gegeben ist.

@Pilkman,
Langsam wirste mir unheimlich......... Die Überlegungen die du angesprochen hattest , hatte ich auch. Kanste Gedanken lesen??

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Carpmike (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Praxistest gefunden hoffe mal das dir das etwas weiter hilft  :

Carp Sounder CSF1- Funkset “Der Test” 


Genau wie schon die Carpsounder NEON musste sich auch der CSF1 einem Praxistest und einem knallharten Test unterziehen, bei dem eigentlich alle Wetterextremsituationen, die bei einer Session eintreten können, durchgespielt wurden. Eins vorweg: Wenn der CSF1 der Witterung am Wasser nicht mehr standhält, sind wir bestimmt schon längst zu Hause... dazu gleich mehr.

 Der Praxistest: 

Der Einsatz am Wasser gestaltet sich recht problemlos, da der CSF1 mit allem ausgestattet ist, was das Anglerherz begehrt...fangen wir mal an:  An und Ausgeschaltet wird der CSF1 über den linken Drehknopfschalter, über den sich auch die Sensibilität regeln lässt, und über einen Laufradblockierer. Die Drehknopfschalter am CSF1 sind aus brünierten, griffigen Metall gefertigt und lassen sich auch noch mit kalten oder nassen Fingern einwandfrei bedienen. Der Laufradblockierer diente eigentlich mehr der Transportsicherung, lässt sich aber z.B. hervorragend beim justieren der Swinger anwenden, um unnötiges Gepiepe zu vermeiden, ohne den Bissanzeiger ausschalten zu müssen, und so die eingestellte Sensibilität zu verstellen.







Die grade angesprochene Sensibilitätseinstellung (linker Drehknopf)lässt sich stufenlos von 2,5 cm bis auf von mir gemessene 11 cm einstellen und lässt sich so den verschiedenen Situationen am Wasser anpassen. Besonders von Vorteil ist, dass sich die Sensibilitätseinstellung bei einem Fallbiss automatisch auf die sensibelste Stufe schaltet und so jeder „Drop Back“ sicher angezeigt wird.

Mit Hilfe des rechten Drehknopfes lässt sich ein Potentiometer bedienen, der die Klanghöhe des Sounders steuert. Der angenehme Klang, der in manchen Tonlagen den ein oder anderen an den sanften polymaren Klingelton eines Handys erinnert, lässt sich von einem etwas dumpferen  „TÖT“ bis hin zu einem hellen „PIEP“ verstellen und bietet so die Möglichkeit, jedem Sounder seinen individuellen Klang zu geben, was wiederum bei einem Biss auch ohne Sounderbox das Zuordnen der entsprechenden Rute erleichtert. Der CSF1 unterscheidet in der Tonfolge zwischen einem Run und einem Fallbiss, und zwar in der Form, dass der Fallbiss mit einem gut wahrnehmbaren Doppelton gemeldet wird. Der sehr laute Ton des CSF1 ist über die drehbare Tonlochscheibe, die über dem Lautsprecher sitzt, weitesgehend drosselbar, jedoch lässt sich der Bissanzeiger nicht ganz stumm schalten, deswegen ist er nichts für Schwarzangler ;-) , beim Karpfenfischen wird es den Einsatzbereich des Sounders sicherlich nicht einschränken.

Die Ohren der Rutenauflagen sind innerhalb des glasfaserverstärkten Gehäuses verstellbar, so dass auch z.B. Wallerruten aufgenommen werden können. Weiterhin sind die Betalightschlitze in den Ohren mit einer Art Phosphorfarbe, die in der Dunkelheit nachleuchtet, ausgefüllt (um Betalights zu verwenden, einfach die Ohren umdrehen), dies erleichtert in der Dunkelheit das Ablegen einer Rute. Ebenfalls bei der Nachtarbeit sehr hilfreich ist die helle LED, die nicht nur nach einem Biss nachleuchtet, sondern auch noch als kleine Positionsleuchte fungiert, die sich nach acht Stunden automatisch abschaltet. Der CSF1 wird mit brünierten Messingschrauben zusammengehalten und ist mit dem Carpsounder-Dichtungssystem ausgestattet, wodurch er 100% wasserdicht ist. Ein Sounderboxanschluss  rundet die Ausstattung ab. Falls einmal die Batteriespannung sehr gering ist, nimmt die Sendeleistung ab und der Ton des Bissanzeigers wird unklar. Dann sollte eine neue 9V Blockbatterie eingelegt werden, für deren Wechsel das komplette Gehäuse aufgeschraubt werden muss, was sich jedoch sehr simpel gestaltet.  Je nach Betriebszeit, kommt dies nur max. einmal im Jahr vor, geht ohne Einsatz von Spezialwerkzeug von statten und dauert nur wenige Minuten.

Receiver:

Der Receiver ist mit vier kodierbaren Empfangskanälen und vier superhellen LED´s (rot, grün, gelb, blau - wahlweise kompl. blau oder weiß) ausgestattet, die 5mm aus dem stabilen Gehäuse herausstehen, und so aus fast jeden Winkel erkennen lassen, wo ein Biss erfolgt ist. Der sehr laute Ton lässt sich, wie bei den Bissanzeigern, über eine Tonlochscheibe vor dem Lautsprecher auf ein erträgliches Maß drosseln. An und Ausgeschaltet wir der Receiver über einen Drehschalter mit Nachttastfunktion, was so viel heißt, dass man im Dunkeln mit einem Griff feststellen kann, ob der Receiver angeschaltet ist. 







Der Receiver lässt sich wegen seiner kompakten Maße entweder bequem mit dem Gürtelklipp am Gürtel oder in der Tasche tragen oder aber er wird auf einen Erdspeer aufgeschraubt und dann positioniert. Die Stromversorgung wird von vier 1,5V AAA LR 03 Batterien geregelt, welche je nach mAH eine Standzeit zwischen 200 und 300 Stunden erreichen. Receiver und Bissanzeiger haben gemeinsam, dass die Antenne im Inneren liegt und das beide Geräte zum Batteriewechsel aufgeschraubt werden müssen, was auf das Carpsounder- Dichtungssystem zurück zu führen ist, welches die Geräte zu 100%  vor Wasser abdichtet. 

Reichweite:

Auf freier Fläche hat der Bissanzeiger / Receiver die von Fa.Carpsounder angegebenen 120 Meter locker erreicht, in wirklich dichtem Buschwerk waren es schon über 80 Meter, als meine Teststrecke zu Ende war... es währen mit Sicherheit noch einigen Meter drin gewesen, aber wer entfernt sich schon so weit von seinen Ruten? Zwar kann die Reichweite je nach Umfeld und Störfaktoren wie kalte Witterung, geringer Abstand zum Boden oder niedriger Batteriespannung, abnehmen, jedoch sind die Entfernungen noch mehr als ausreichend. 

Das CSF1 System ist  mit diesen Besonderheiten ausgestattet:

Aus dem Beiblatt zum CSF1 Funkset

Batteriesparmodus am CSF1 Receiver: Um einen möglichst lange Lebensdauer der Batterie zu erhalten, ist der Receiver mit einem permanenten Stromsparmodus ausgestattet. Die lange und unproblematische Nutzung de CSF1 Systems war bei der Entwicklung sehr wichtig, Die Tonfolge des CSF1 Bissanzeigers wird vom Receiver etwas verändert weitergegeben, da immer eine sichere und stromsparende Übertragung im Vordergrund stehen muss.

„Double Run Control“: Das CSF1 Funksystem ist mit einer Neuerung ausgestattet, welche immer eine sichere Funkübertragung, auch bei gleichzeitigem abziehen an mehreren CSF1 Bissanzeigern gewährleistet. Der CSF1 Receiver macht in kurzen Abständen eine Tonpause und fragt die Sender nach Signalen ab. Dadurch wird vermieden, dass sich die CSF1 Bissanzeiger bei der Funkübertragung gegenseitig stören. Durch diese Eigenschaft wird verhindert, dass es bei einem Doppelrun zu einem unbemerkten Verlust des Fischs oder der Rute kommt.

Die „Double Run Control“ ist besonders interessant, wenn man seine Ruten verteilt aufgebaut und nicht alle in Sichtweite hat und der Batteriesparmodus sorgt auch bei längeren Sessions für ungetrübten Funkspaß.

„First Run Control“: Die jeweils erste Aktion am CSF1 Bissanzeiger wird am Receiver mit eine blinkenden LED angezeigt. Diese Funktion macht es dem Angler möglich, am Receiver zu erkennen, an welchem CSF1 Bissanzeiger die erste Aktion war. Bei Dopperuns  kann der erste Bissanzeiger erkannt werden. Bei heftigen Runs, bei denen der Fisch die anderen Bissanzeiger mitaktiviert, wird die Rute mit Fisch erkannt. Dieses System funktioniert einwandfrei und kann in der Praxis sehr hilfreich sein.

Der Witterungstest: 

Der CSF1 musst erst einmal seine Funktionalität bei hohen Temperaturen unter Beweis stellen. Bei den tropischen 38 Grad im Schatten die uns Petrus bescherte kein Problem: Ich positionierte die Bissanzeiger und den Receiver auf einem dunklen Tuch auf meinem Balkon in der prallen Mittagssonne und wartete. Nach zwei Stunden waren die Piepser so heiß, dass sie als Taschenofen durchgegangen währen. Ich beschloss, sie wie beim Eierkochen „abzuschrecken“. Das Tauchbad, das ich ihnen dabei bescherte, machte ihnen und dem Receiver wie von einem Carpsounder gewohnt natürlich nichts aus, wie eine Funktionskontrolle bestätigte.  Soweit so gut. Abschließend verfrachtete ich die noch nassen Bissanzeiger + Receiver ins Eisfach, obwohl Fa. Carpsounder empfiehlt, nasse Bissanzeiger erst trockenen zu lassen (Kunststoff kann Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen) , bevor man sie verstaut, na ja, und von Eisfach war da schon gar nicht die Rede.... Hoffentlich gehen die nicht kaputt, denk ich so zu mir, als mir die eisige Kälte ins Gesicht schlägt, aber meine inner Stimme beruhigt mich mit den Worten: „ Wenn er das nicht aushält, hätte er kein Carpsounder werden dürfen...“ Nachdem ich das Eis von dem Funkset gekratzt habe, stelle ich erfreut fest, das alle Bissanzeiger nebst Receiver noch einwandfrei funktionieren.  Beim anschließenden zerlegen der Gerätschaften zeigte sich keine Feuchtigkeit im Inneren. Lediglich in den Aufnahmen für die verstellbaren Ohren war ein wenig Eis zu finden, genau wie beim NEON, was jedoch nicht weiter schlimm ist, da die sich dort befindenden Potentiometer an sich wasserdicht sind. Außerdem hat Firma Flauger die Gehäuse so modifiziert, das zwei eingearbeitete Öffnungen das Trocknen im Bereich der Potentiometer erleichtern.

Weitere Informationen zu: Abmessungen, Farbauswahl etc. siehe hier

Fazit: 

Da kann ich mich kurz fassen: Der CSF1 ist ein echter Carpsounder; Robustheit und Funktionalität bei dem Preisleistungsverhältnis werden wohl ihres Gleichen suchen, und das er 100% wasserdicht ist, ist mittlerweile schon selbstverständlich!!! Wie bei Carpsounder gewohnt, hält er, was sein Hersteller verspricht. Meine erste Wahl würde immer wieder das CSF1 Funkset sein. 

Zubehör:
-Carpsounder Transportkoffer für CSF1 Funkanlage, 4fach, mit Schaumstoffeinsatz
-Carpsounder Neoprenhüllen (5mm) als Schutz für Bissanzeiger

Sonstiges:
Abbildungen, Katalogbestellungen und weitere Infos über das Bissanzeiger und Rod- Pod- Programm von Carpsounder, sowie das Komplettprogramm von „ATROPA“(Leuchtbojen Atrospot) und „LUCIDO“ ( LED-Kopf- und Taschenlampen usw.) gibt´s bei der Firma Flauger:

Fa. Carpsounder
Josef Lücker Weg 6
35619 Braunfels
Tel.: 06442/5152

www.carp-sounder.de


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

@carpmike,
Also so genau......das hab ich nun nicht erwartet.Noch besser geht's sicher nicht.Mein Dank ist dir gewiss.
Dieser Test läßt wirklich keine Frage offen.

dankende Grüße,
Gunnar


----------



## Pilkman (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Moin Gunnar! #h

Also Gedanken LESEN kann ich nicht, aber man MACHT sich ja manchmal so welche...   ... vielleicht sollte man beim CS-F1 einfach wissen, was für Ausstattungs- und Leistungsmerkmale das Set hat und was es dagegen nicht hat und dann muss man abwägen.

Die von BadPoldi angesprochene Variante der Carpsounder Super oder Super EX in Verbindung mit einem Fox TXR-Funksoundersystem ist vielleicht trotzdem eine Alternative. 

Kostenmäßig würde man da mit 3x65 Euro=195 Euro für die drei Carpsounder Super bzw. 3x70 Euro=210 Euro für die drei Carpsounder Super EX plus die 210 Euro des Fox TXR mit 2,5mm-Anschlusssatz bei 405 bzw. 420 Euro in der Summe liegen. 
Leider nicht so viel günstiger, aber das TXR bekommt halt auch eine Synchronübertragung hin. 
Außerdem ist es ein externes System, was man nur einsetzt, wenn man es tatsächlich benötigt.
Einziger Nachteil besteht aus meiner Sicht darin, dass man die Bissanzeiger bei einer Überwachung mit dem TXR nicht separat stellen kann, da diese ja über einen kleinen Kabelsatz an den Sender des TXR angeschlossen sind. Mit den CS-F1 mit jeweils integrierten Funksendern kein Problem.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



> Einziger Nachteil besteht aus meiner Sicht darin, dass man die Bissanzeiger bei einer Überwachung mit dem TXR nicht separat stellen kann,


Tja Pilkman (Hallo erstmal), Das ist genau der Grund warum ich diese Variante nicht wählen würde.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Pilkman (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Moin Gunnar,

hast recht, wenn man überlegt seine Ruten auch mal auf einzelnen Banksticks separat abzulegen, kann man die Fernüberwachung per TXR vergessen. Ich hatte diese Überlegung auch schon, weil man seine Montagen dann besser streuen kann und die Ruten trotzdem optimal auf die Montagen ausgerichtet sind. Aber meist ist man ja doch etwas bequem und nutzt die fertig aufgebaute Buzzerbar...   :m


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Ja meist , überwiegend .....aber nicht immer *gg*.

Mein Schwager will übrigens die CS bestellen. Der Testbericht hat ihn wohl überzeugt.

Nochmal Danke an alle die zur Problemfindung beigetragen haben!!

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Pilkman (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Schwager will übrigens die CS bestellen.



Weisst Du, zu welchem Preis er kauft? Würd mich mal interessieren... #h


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Wenn er heute noch anruft und 100% zusagt werde ich sie hier bestellen. (480€)

http://www.tackle-guide.de/query.php?cp_tpl=main&cp_sid=1853815c55a


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Der Preis geht in Ordnung. Für etwas weniger Geld wäre mir nur noch der Ebayhändler "Fitforfishing" eingefallen - der verkauft das CS-F1-Set ab ca. 460 Euro. Ebenfalls mit 2 Jahren Garantie und Rechnung.

Aber einige Sachen sind ja recht günstig bei dem von Dir benannten Händler - hab mir den mal in meinen Favoriten abgelegt... :m


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Moin,
So , nun hab ich die Teile bestellt.Und wehe die gefallen ihm nicht.*gg*
Ja hast Recht. Nen günstigeren Händler hab ich nicht gefunden.Und bei Ebay will mein Herr Schwager nicht bestellen.Mir egal , is sein Geld.

Gruß,
Gunnar


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Is jetzt zwar etwas komisch, interessiert mich abba 
Gibts für die Carpsounder eigentlich nen Hardcase????


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Moin Gunnar,

ne, offiziell kenn ich auch keinen günstigeren. 

Ich hab zwar auch mal so gedacht, wie Dein Schwager, so nach dem Motto: "Sowas nicht bei Ebay kaufen." Aber praktisch ist Ebay ja bereits auch eine Ansammlung von gewerblichen Onlineshops geworden, die ebenfalls ganz normal Garantie, Umtausch und ähnliche Käuferrechte bieten. 

Trotzdem, macht ja nix: Dein Schwager bezahlt ja... :m


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Hm............... gesehen hab ich noch keine.Aber sicher................Mal suchen.


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Was meinste mit Hardcase, Catchää?! So´n Köfferchen für das Set und den Receiver? Oder so Schutzkappen für jeden einzelnen Buzzer beim Transport, so wie man das für die Delkims und die Foxen bekommt?

;+


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinste mit Hardcase, Catchää?! So´n Köfferchen für das Set und den Receiver? Oder so Schutzkappen für jeden einzelnen Buzzer beim Transport, so wie man das für die Delkims und die Foxen bekommt?
> 
> ;+


Jupp, so ne richtig feste Schutzkappe für den teuren Pieper... :g 
Meine TXIs haben son Weichplaste-Schutzviech, is goil #y 
fürn fuchs gibts die zum draufklipsen...


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Nee, so´ne einzelnen Überzieher gibt´s für die Carpsounder nisch. 

PS: 
Das haben die auch gar nicht nötig...  :q :m

PPS:
(Ne mal ehrlich, in der Buzzerbar-Tasche ist der Aufbau doch ausreichend geschützt.)


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Jetzt frag ich mich , nach einiger Überlegung wozu man die extra Verpackung überhaupt braucht. Is doch eh nur Ballast.


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> "Sowas nicht bei Ebay kaufen."


Laut Aussage meines Schwagermenschen gibt es bei Ebay nur Diebe , Betrüger und anderes Gesocks. Der hat so eine panische Angst davor........... über Ebay würde der nicht mal was von mir kaufen.


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Aussage meines Schwagermenschen gibt es bei Ebay nur Diebe , Betrüger und anderes Gesocks. Der hat so eine panische Angst davor........... über Ebay würde der nicht mal was von mir kaufen.



Mensch, mensch, da hast Du dir ja was angeheiratet...   :q


----------



## MrTom (9. Juli 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Is jetzt zwar etwas komisch, interessiert mich abba
> Gibts für die Carpsounder eigentlich nen Hardcase????


Es gibt meiner Meinung nach nur Neoprenschutzhüllen, also so eine Art Überzieher. Kann sein das die im Set schon dabei sind, keine Ahnung. Einzeln kosten die so um die 10€ das Stück :c


----------



## robertb (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Hab den alten Spass mal wieder hochgeholt um was zu ergänzen. Auf der Messe in Braunfels sind ja nun die CS F1 mit 1 zu 1 Übertragung vorgestellt worden.

Mann kann die bestehenden CS F1 für ca. 25 Euro pro Bissanzeiger bei Flauger umrüsten lassen. 25 Euro daher da das Teil fast komplett zerlegt werden muss, hab ich die Woche bei einem netten Telefonat mit der Firma Flauger erfahren.

Ausserdem kann man anhand der Optik nicht feststellen ob es die "neuen" oder die "alten" sind. Also bei nem Neukauf ausdrücklich die 1 zu 1 Funkübertragung zusichern lassen


----------



## MrTom (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Mann kann die bestehenden CS F1 für ca. 25 Euro pro Bissanzeiger bei Flauger umrüsten lassen. 25 Euro daher da das Teil fast komplett zerlegt werden muss, hab ich die Woche bei einem netten Telefonat mit der Firma Flauger erfahren.


Da hatte ich auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht
 |kopfkrat 
Na mal schauen, der Winter wäre ja die richtige Zeit für sowas. Ich werd am besten mal dort anrufen.


----------



## Pilkman (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Danke für die Info, Robert! #h 

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt, dass sich das alte CS-F1 doch evtl. auf den neuen Standard müßten umrüsten lassen, dachte aber, dass das vom finanziellen Aufwand möglicherweise unwirtschaftschaftlich wäre. Aber für 25 Euronen die Synchronübertragung bekommen, das hat schon was... #6


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Na endlich....

Das komische: "Carpsounder piept kurz, ich zähl bis drei und die Funke macht 10 sec. Theater!" kann ja auch kein Mensch aushalten... 

Das is noch nerviger als das Dauergeplärre meiner viel zu sensibel eingestellten DELKIMS...


----------



## Pilkman (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das komische: "Carpsounder piept kurz, ich zähl bis dreui und die Funke macht 10 sec. Theater!" kann ja auch kein Mensch aushalten...  ...



Aaah, ganz so schlimm war´s ja nun auch nicht... kurzer Piep am Sounder waren mit kleiner Verzögerung so 2 Sekunden Dauerton am Receiver und ein Run bestand aus diesen 2 Sekunden-Tönen mit kurzen Pausen.... :m

Aber halt nicht synchron - und das war nicht optimal.


----------



## MrTom (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Hab gerade mit Braunfels telefoniert. Dort wurde mir gesagt das der Umbau maximal eine Woche dauert und nur die Sender gebraucht werden. Also meine zwei CS gehen in den nächsten Tagen auf Reise. Die 25€pro Stück finde ich nicht unfair, da hab ich mein Geld schon sinnloser ausgegeben :m


----------



## Pilkman (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



			
				MrTom schrieb:
			
		

> ... die 25€ pro Stück...



Ooops, ich dachte der Preis von 25 Euro bezieht sich auf das komplette 3er Set...  #t ... aber stattdessen wären das dann ja 75 Euronen ... hmm, das klingt aber schon anders.  |kopfkrat


----------



## MrTom (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Na ich geh mal davon aus das es ein Stückpreis ist. Ich hab allerdings auch nur zwei (Sachsen, mit mehr Ruten iss hier nich) und die 50€ werden mich nicht umbringen-hoff ich jetzt mal. Er sagte die ganze Platine wird ausgetauscht. Na mal schauen in ein oder zwei Wochen bin ich schlauer.


----------



## Pilkman (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> ... man kann die bestehenden CS F1 für ca. 25 Euro pro Bissanzeiger bei Flauger umrüsten lassen. ...



Wenn ich Roberts Posting gleich etwas genauer gelesen hätte, würd ich hier nicht so einen Mist schreiben...  :m


----------



## maddin06 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Hallo Gunner.N ich bin neu hier im Forum und das ist meine erste Frage die ich hier reinsetzte....

Du hast die Bissanzieger für 480euro bestellt? wenn ich auf den link gehe dann komm ich zur ner google Suchmaschine und nicht direkt auf einen Online shop.... 

WO GENAU HAST DU DIE BISSANZEIGER DENN NUN BESTELLT UND FALLS SE SCHON DA SIND! WIE SIND SE?

Wäre nett wenn du antwortest Danke Martin


----------



## cobra96 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

schau mal auf datum das ist ein threat von 2004 #q


----------



## maddin06 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Ach du *******..... alles klar dann weiß ich bescheid!!!

Mach jetzt gleich feierabend, aber meinst für 550 sind die pieper ok oder soll ich lieber 100 drauf legen und mir nen fox oder nen dilkem set kaufen?


----------



## Pilkman (12. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



cobra96 schrieb:


> schau mal auf datum das ist ein threat von 2004



Yoaah, das dürfte die Probleme beim Aufrufen der Bezugsquelle erklären...  :q :m

@ Maddin06

Wegen den CSF1 lies Dir doch einfach mal die folgenden Postings durch - die Suchfunktion spuckt garantiert noch mehr aus... 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=585805&postcount=16
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=912579&postcount=88


----------



## maddin06 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Man So nen Forum ist ja der Hammer ich dachte wenn ich glück hab bekomm ich vllt eine Antwort nach 2 Wochen und jetzt sowas!!

Das mit dem Funksystem ist so nen ding, gerade das soll immer funktionieren!!! und 25m ist ja nix!!!! aber 650 euro für nen Dilkem set will ich auch nicht zahlen!!! naja muss mal schauen!!!

danke jungs ihr seit echt korrekt.... werd mir die Berichte morgen nochmal genau durchlesen. Muss mich auf das Werder Bremen spiel vorbereiten!!! Die reichen Säcke aus England machen wir platt!!!


----------



## Pilkman (12. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Hi!

Es gibt von der Firma Flauger die Möglichkeit, mit einer nachträglich eingebauten und nach außen gelegten Kabelantenne die Reichweite wohl stark zu erhöhen, da das Problem von mehreren Nutzern an Carpsounder heran getragen wurde.

650 Euro für ein Delkimset? Das kriegste auch schon für unter 600 Euronen... #h


----------



## maschinenstürmer (12. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Na endlich....
> 
> Das komische: "Carpsounder piept kurz, ich zähl bis drei und die Funke macht 10 sec. Theater!" kann ja auch kein Mensch aushalten...
> 
> *Das is noch nerviger als das Dauergeplärre meiner viel zu sensibel eingestellten DELKIMS...*




Ich gehe davon aus, das du im Jahr 2006 weißt, wie man die Sensibilität einstellt :q :q :m  

Ansonsten biete ich meine Hilfe an  :m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das die Technik der Delkims schon damals, vielen Leuten vorraus war_


----------



## Pilkman (12. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

@ Maschinenstürmer

Ach naja, toll sind aber auch die Freaks, die ihre Swinger bei eingeschalteten Delkim TX-i einstellen, um zu verhindern, dass der Receiver die Bissanzeiger nach dem Einschalten erst wieder "Suchen" muss... |krach: :q

... der Julian war da so einer, im Freundeskreis hab ich noch einen Vertreter. Nääää Micha?!?!?! Schade, dass er das gerade nicht lesen wird... 

... dabei könnte man ja ganz easy die Schnur neben den Pieper legen, den Swinger einstellen und die Schnur dann wieder in den Sensor legen.

Aber zum Glück haben die neuen TX-i Plus diese Synchronisierungsorgie ja nicht mehr... #6


----------



## Husaberg_501 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

moin zusammen

@pilkman

sag mal wo hast denn das delkimset unter 600 euronen gesehen? muss mir jetzt übern winter auch neue zulegen und tendiere zu den delkim's. wenn ich die sache hier richtig verfolge hast du sie doch auch, kauf bereut? von den CS bin ich einfach nicht so überzeugt, wenn ich das jetzt noch mit dem funk höre...hmm...sensibilität...hmm...|kopfkrat


----------



## Pilkman (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> ... sag mal wo hast denn das delkimset unter 600 euronen gesehen?  ...



Hi,

Angelcenter Schroll in Castrop Rauxel hatte das Angebot für das 3er Set TX-i Plus und den 6er RX Pro Plus im Set für 599 Euro. Farbwahl meinem Wissen nach frei. Das war der beste mir bekannte Preis.
Man muss dort aber anrufen, im Shop gibt´s das Angebot nicht.

Nochmal zu den CSF1: Carpsounder ist schon klasse, weil robust und funktionell mit einem Spitzenservice. 
Es gibt bzw. gab halt nur zwei Nachteile - erstens die geringe Mindestsensibilität und zweitens die Schwächen bei der Funkübertragung in schwierigem Gelände. 
Mit ersterem Fakt kann man als reiner Karpfenangler eigentlich leben, für das zweite Problem gab es zu meiner Zeit noch keine Verbesserung. 

Wer weiss, wenn es bereits damals die Möglichkeit mit den externen Antennen gegeben hätte, würde ich wahrscheinlich immer noch mein CSF1 fischen und zufrieden sein. Aber so konnte ich mit der Funkreichweite bei Schilfgürteln und Bewuchs nicht leben.

Zu den Delkim TX-i Plus: Bisher bin ich mit den Teilen super zufrieden, die mögliche Sensibilität und das Ansprechverhalten sind einfach Spitze. Man bemerkt dadurch frühzeitig Aktivitäten, obwohl der Fisch möglicherweise erst vorsichtig spielt und noch gar nicht richtig Schnur abgezogen hat - einfach durch die über die Schnur geleiteten Vibrationen. Mit Fehlalarmen habe ich bisher überhaupt nicht zu kämpfen, davon berichten ja einige Delkim-User.

Etwas unschön an den Delkims: Für die Kohle könnten die Piepergehäuse auch perfekt verarbeitet sein, ein Beispiel können die sich an Carpsounder und Fox nehmen. 

Wie gesagt, klasse Funkbissanzeiger technisch ohne Schwächen, trotzdem irgendwie abartig teuer. Zum Glück tut das nur beim Bezahlen weh, am Wasser hat man das fast vergessen.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

@ pilkman

dank dir erstmal !

du sag mal, die TX-i Plus hatten doch auch die diebstahlsicherung oder ? funktioniert die denn auch ? |rolleyes 

mich stört einfach die einstellung der sensibilität, hab da schon lieber den "direkten" kontakt um evt. spielerein mitzubekommen. so kann ich mir gedanken drüber machen und evt. abhilfe schaffen. das mit dem funk war mir bisher unbekannt, aber dafür haben wir ja das super forum hier|rolleyes .
plus für delkim, der funk, die sensibilität und die diebstahlsicherung (bei uns notwendig). komme von dem gerät einfach nicht weg. negativ ist natürlich der preis, nur wenn man sich die anzeiger zulegt möchte man ja auch 10 jahre was von haben. 
eine frage noch zum batterieverbrauch...kannst mir was dazu sagen pilkman?


----------



## Pilkman (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> ... du sag mal, die TX-i Plus hatten doch auch die diebstahlsicherung oder ? funktioniert die denn auch ?  ...



Ja, die funktioniert, ist aber in der Praxis nervig. Wenn die Diebstahlsicherung nämlich aktiviert ist und man die Bissanzeiger abschaltet, gibt´s einen Polizeisirenenton am (eingeschalteten) Receiver. Leider also auch dann, wenn Du die Pieper mal zum Swinger einstellen ausschaltest.

Läßt man die Pieper angeschaltet und versucht die Ruten wegzunehmen, wird das im anderen Fall nicht ohne ein paar Signaltöne von statten gehen.



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> ... mich stört einfach die einstellung der sensibilität ...



Ist richtig. Nur MUSS man die Delkims nicht hypersensibel angeln, mann KANN. Der Einstellbereich ist wesentlich praktischer gewählt.



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> ... eine frage noch zum batterieverbrauch...kannst mir was dazu sagen pilkman?



Bei den Piepern kannst Du von einem Jahr intensiver Nutzung ausgehen. Ich erreiche das trotz fast immer zugeschaltetem Nachtlicht nicht, wechsel aber trotzdem aus Gewohnheit zum Saisonanfang auf frische Batterien. 
Der Receiver ist auch mehr als sparsam und übertrifft meiner Meinung nach sogar den CSF1-Receiver, den vom Fox RX eh locker. Ich mußte diese Saison auch noch nicht einmal wechseln, nutze aber auch wann immer möglich den sparsamen Local-Modus am Receiver.


----------



## Husaberg_501 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

@ pilkam

dank dir, gibst immer schnelle und sehr gute antworten :m 


also ich weiss für mich nun welche bissanzeiger fallen müssen. von der theorie her fallen die delkims für mich durchweg positiv aus. 
auch wenn die cs kaum negative aspekte aufweisen, fallen die beiden negativen für mich stark ins gewicht. ist jedoch nur meine persönliche ansicht, kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wie stark es ins gewicht fällt.


----------



## dropback (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



Husaberg_501 schrieb:


> @ pilkam
> 
> dank dir, gibst immer schnelle und sehr gute antworten :m
> 
> ...


Wenn du noch bis Anfang nächstes Jahr warten kannst/willst dann warte, es wird eine nette Überraschung von CS kommen


----------



## Husaberg_501 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

@ dropback

was weisst du denn was ich nicht weiss ?! |kopfkrat 

also warten kann ich noch, wollte mir erst im winter neue zulegen. also raus mit der sprache :q


----------



## Pilkman (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



dropback schrieb:


> Wenn du noch bis Anfang nächstes Jahr warten kannst/willst dann warte, es wird eine nette Überraschung von CS kommen



Tobi, büdde, büdde ´ne PN an michse... #h :q

... kommt jetzt der Delkim-CS-Hybrid, der alles Geile in einem Bissanzeiger vereint?! :q


----------



## PROLOGIC (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Hi

@dropback



> Wenn du noch bis Anfang nächstes Jahr warten kannst/willst dann warte, es wird eine nette Überraschung von CS kommen


 
Das würd mich ebenfalls ganz arg interessieren|rolleyes 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## dropback (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Ich werde zu gegebener Zeit berichten


----------



## maschinenstürmer (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Hoi Männer,

muß auch dazu mal was ablassen. 

Also, Delkim haben bei uns viele, absolut zufrieden, gibts nichts! Der kleine Unterschied, 3 Leute angeln die neue Serie, 2 die neue Serie, und prompt, von der neuen Serie ist einer bei Regen abgesoffen und einer hatte einen Wackler im Schalter. Der Austausch war kein Problem, nur die Wartezeit von über 8 Wochen war affig :r 

Maschinenstürmer fischte früher auch mal die Carpsounder EX, nimte er heute noch zum Aalangeln |supergri . Top Teile, störungsfrei und Batteriestandzeit über 2 Jahre.

Dann hab ich bis vor 2 Wochen die Nash Solid States auf dem Pod gehabt, Kultteile die jetzt schon im 4 Jahr treu ihre Dienste verrichten.

Jetzt hab ich aber vor 3 Wochen im Ebay 2 St. Solar ALM v10i und die Funke dazu für 253 € geschossen (darum auch meine Fragen zu den ALM,s) |rolleyes . Bei einem geht der Ton nicht mehr,gut, aber die Funke zeigts an und piept dann auch (und vibriert:q ). Reichweite, einsame Spitze. Die Teile sehen auch sehr nobel aus, eigentlich gar nicht mein Stil :q ; war aber glaube ein Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt, das die Funke schon 230 € gekostet hat. Ich werd die Teile jetzt mal bis zum Jahresende testen, wenn Sie nichts taugen, landen Sie dort wo Sie herkamen, im Ebay! 

@Husa  Ich glaub mit den Delkims machste nichts falsch. Gibt auch manchmal bei Ebay gute Angebote für drei neue.

Die Sache mit Carpsounder wird mich auch mal interessieren.
Vielleicht wirds ein Delkim-ALM-CS5-Hybrid|supergri 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das die alten Delkims einen besseren Ruf haben _


----------



## harti911 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



dropback schrieb:


> Ich werde zu gegebener Zeit berichten


 

Ok, wir haben Dir nun Zeit genug gegen! Dann leg mal los! |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Biddöööööö!!!#y


----------



## PROLOGIC (13. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Hi


ooooooooochhhhhhhhhhhhhh bitte dropback!|wavey: 

Jetzt hast uns schon heiß gemacht!#d 
Dann könntest jetzt auch die News rausrücken|bla: 
Komm schon, löse deine Zunge...
...sonst kommt vielleicht der Agent, und der kriegt alles aus dir raus|supergri , irgendwann reden sie alle... 

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## wolf (14. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Moin,


es stimmt schon: Im Hause Flauger ist man sich gewisser, hm, Schwächen des CF1 durchaus bewusst und arbeitet längst hochtourig am Nachfolger...

U.A. andere Lautsprecher (endlich), Lautstärkeregulierung, Reichweite etc. pipapo

Man wird (bald) sehen. 




Gruß + viel Spaß


**** 

Nein, das genaue Release-Datum wird die Fa. Flauger besser selbst herausgeben!


----------



## BadPoldi (14. September 2006)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Hi,

ich denke das die wie meistens zur braunfels messe vorgestellt werden...

die reichweite soll übrigens auch in mache sein (ohne kabel außen)...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## michel1209 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



dropback schrieb:


> Wenn du noch bis Anfang nächstes Jahr warten kannst/willst dann warte, es wird eine nette Überraschung von CS kommen



moin leute,

das thema ist zwar schon etwas älter, nicht aber uninteressanter geworden.... meine bestellten CSF 1 müssten heute oder morgen eintreffen und da würde ich sehr gerne erfahren, was nun sache ist.... 

DIE ZEIT DES SCHWEIGENS IST NUN HOFFENTLICH VORBEI...:q  ;+

was gibts neues von der CSF1-front??

beste grüße Micha


----------



## Pilkman (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



michel1209 schrieb:


> ... DIE ZEIT DES SCHWEIGENS IST NUN HOFFENTLICH VORBEI...:q  ;+
> 
> was gibts neues von der CSF1-front?? ...



Moin Micha,

so richtig vorbei ist die Zeit des Schweigens immer noch nicht - ich bin auch sehr neugierig. #t

Ein Großteil der Features und Ausstattungsmerkmale des dann über dem CSF1 - auch preislich  - angesiedelten Funksystems ist mittlerweile bekannt, zur optischen Erscheinung der Pieper warte ich selbst noch sehnsüchtig.

Releasedatum wahrscheinlich erst im Spätherbst 2007 zur Messe in Braunfels, das sind zumindest die mir bekannten Angaben.


----------



## michel1209 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> 
> so richtig vorbei ist die Zeit des Schweigens immer noch nicht - ich bin auch sehr neugierig. #t
> 
> ...



moin markus,

aha danke Dir für die info, dann hab ich mir also im weiteren sinne n auslaufmodell zugelegt....#q
aber warten konnte und wollte ich nicht... ich dachte die modifikation würde sich auf die CSF1 beziehen, bzw. auf die von Dir beschriebene übertragungs"macke"... mist...

beste grüße Micha


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Moin moin , 

Die ersten Testgerätete sollten Ende Mai rauß sein. Allerdings gab es wohl Probleme mit dem Gehäuse (Beschaffung). Ob die Testphase nun kürzer ausfällt oder die Teile erst später auf den Markt kommen bleib erstmal Spekulatius.............-->mein Kenntnisstand......


----------



## dropback (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Moin moin ,
> 
> Die ersten Testgerätete sollten Ende Mai rauß sein.


Sind sie leider nicht.


Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Allerdings gab es wohl Probleme mit dem Gehäuse (Beschaffung).


Prototypen Gehäuse sind inzwischen da (unlackiert, ohne Knöpfe/Leds und weiss).


Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Ob die Testphase nun kürzer ausfällt oder die Teile erst später auf den Markt kommen bleib erstmal Spekulatius.............-->mein Kenntnisstand......


Kommen im (Spät)Herbst.


----------



## michel1209 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

moin moin...

dann hat sich also an den "alten" CSF1 nichts verändert oder doch ?? 

beste grüße micha


----------



## PROLOGIC (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Carp Sounder CSF 1 Funksystem*

Hi

Weiß vllt jemand schon wieder was neues über die neuen CS?

Die sollten doch etz bald rauskommen...#c

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------

